# Now hiring!?!?



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm sure this has been discussed before but hey lets revisit it. 

Is anyone else having a hard time finding skilled workers? I think its rather odd being so many people our out of work and all right now. Some of the people that have come in are no better or worse then they have been in previous years when the economy is good. I've heard from many companies in our area they are low on work now I know its about 50% bull but I know a few are and have let people go. I was expecting to see an increased amount of skilled workers walking in our door but so far I haven't.

Anyone else notice the same?


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Why would someone work when they can collect unemployment for 2 years???


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pie in the Sky said:


> Why would someone work when they can collect unemployment for 2 years???


God damnit, AMEN! I have been saying that for friggin years now. I ask people I know who are collecting unemployment when they are going to find a job, and the answer always seems to be "my unemployment runs out.... " 

Then there are those guys who are "carpenters" but want $25 an hour for shingling. Ok $25 aint bad, but a skilled carpenter is an apprentice roofer if you know what I mean. I'm sure he knows the basics but that's all he knows.

I just got lucky. I find a guy who I hired a few weeks ago. So far he seems to be doing well. So far he knows what he said he knew, was honest about what he didn't know and has showed up every day on time. 


This is roofing after all, public opinion of us isn't the greatest and for good reason. The good roofers have been well retained in most cases. Alot of roofers on the market (looking for work) are on the market for good reason, they aren't worth hiring. I was discussing this topic with a friend who has a large established commercial roofing company. He says he prefers to hire those with no experience who fit a behavioral profile. I agreed, but not all of us have the resources that he has for recruiting, hiring, training, and retention. Some of us have to roll the dice on those with experience. The problem with experience is that is almost always brings with it bad habits.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

The problem with experience is that is almost always brings with it bad habits.[/QUOTE]

Ain't that the truth!


We had such a good labor pool in Utah. I have to remind myself it took 5 years to build. Patience is a virtue I was not blessed with!

Very frustrating.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow I've never heard of a roofer actually being honest about what he does and doesn't know when applying. We only get the "Super Supreme master roofers" and all of the bad habits that come with them. We will hire a guy who comes in with no experience no problem there, they can lug trash around all day for a few days, after that you can generally tell if they are going to be worth further training or not. I would love to find a hand full of guy heck even girls who are experienced and are willing to learn our ways. Guess we will see what the rest of the summer brings, sadly we will start getting a flood of applicants around September or so. :icon_confused:


----------



## roofermikeinc (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been saying there's a labor shortage in the Miami roofing industry for a few years now because when the economy went to hell a lot of guys went home, as in back to their country of origin. Not just illegals but even guys w/docs.I'm sure this is a possibility in other regions as well. :help:


Roofer Mike
www.roofermikeinc.com


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

There used to be alot of European contractors in Chicago. There still are but no where near what there used to be. When the EU hit, alot of the European contractors I know went back home. Roofing which was dominated by the Polish is now dominated by the Mexican and other hispanics.


----------

